# Insginia DPF filter



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

woke up this morning, turned the car on and the warning came up 

diesel particle filter full..please continue driving 

now! can this be removed with a diesel particle cleaner such as one available in halfords? does this have to be taken to a garage and pay a fee for this to be removed?

i have not lost any power etc its just the annoying factor of having it

as this is my first diesel i dont have any clue about this thing so any help would be greatly appreciated

thanks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Take it on a motorway, put it in 3rd and give it beans for 20-30 minutes to get up to temp. If you don't regularly give a diesel a spirited drive this will happen.


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Take it on a motorway, put it in 3rd and give it beans for 20-30 minutes to get up to temp. If you don't regularly give a diesel a spirited drive this will happen.


and this will clear the DPF?
checked the internet and a few have said it needs to go into a garage to be deleted but at cost...

will try this method out tonight and see how i get on

cheers :wave:


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

As mentioned. You need to take it on to the motorway, make sure the revs is above 2500rpm, so it can complete its forced regeneration. This process need to be done regularly so it will can keep the DPF in good condition. If you don't do the mileage, i would consider getting a petrol again.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Try the driving methrod. if not a trip into vauxhall to carry out a forced regen.

Im not sure how they do these on the insignias. Normally sit them out side and put the car into re gen mode and it just sits there revving the nuts off its self in a pre set order.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

dombaird said:


> and this will clear the DPF?
> checked the internet and a few have said it needs to go into a garage to be deleted but at cost...
> 
> will try this method out tonight and see how i get on
> ...


Complete DPF removal is an MOT failure, some people have knocked out the internals of the DPF and removed the DPF function from ecu, this in future will be MOT failure, where they check the DPF being tampered.


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Raimon said:


> As mentioned. You need to take it on to the motorway, make sure the revs is above 2500rpm, so it can complete its forced regeneration. This process need to be done regularly so it will can keep the DPF in good condition. If you don't do the mileage, i would consider getting a petrol again.


thanks, i have the fn2 type r but do around 50/60 miles a day for work so it all adds up over the week and month so thought it would be more cost effective for a diesel

so aslong as its above 2500rpm for about 30minutes should clear it out?

thanks


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Raimon said:


> Complete DPF removal is an MOT failure, some people have knocked out the internals of the DPF and removed the DPF function from ecu, this in future will be MOT failure, where they check the DPF being tampered.





Steve said:


> Try the driving methrod. if not a trip into vauxhall to carry out a forced regen.
> 
> Im not sure how they do these on the insignias. Normally sit them out side and put the car into re gen mode and it just sits there revving the nuts off its self in a pre set order.


i dont think it was a complete delete i think it was his wording used that i have picked up wrong. why would this be a failure? emissions?

i think the driving method will be tried out and failing that i may try the DPF cleaner out of halfords as these sound like cheaper options than having vauxhall do a regeneration for it


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

dombaird said:


> thanks, i have the fn2 type r but do around 50/60 miles a day for work so it all adds up over the week and month so thought it would be more cost effective for a diesel
> 
> so aslong as its above 2500rpm for about 30minutes should clear it out?
> 
> thanks


Petrols are getting more economical believe it or not, some can match older diesel cars economy. Look for a small petrol turbo car, i got a 1.6T insignia, it does about 38mpg average. I did have a vec c cdti that did 50mpg easily, that got older so needed a change, i didn't fancy a new diesel due to DPF issues so opted for a small petrol turbo car. I pay more in fuel but it be cheaper with repairs and no EGR and DPF issues.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

dombaird said:


> i dont think it was a complete delete i think it was his wording used that i have picked up wrong. why would this be a failure? emissions?


If the car had a DPF fitted at the factory, it must be present and working at MOT, same as a CAT.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I echo what was said about taking it on the motorway & giving it some welly, that _should_ clear it.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Good read on the AA website

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/fuels-and-environment/diesel-particulate-filters.html


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

dombaird said:


> i dont think it was a complete delete i think it was his wording used that i have picked up wrong. why would this be a failure? emissions?
> *
> i think the driving method will be tried out and failing that i may try the DPF cleaner out of halfords as these sound like cheaper options than having vauxhall do a regeneration for i*t


Wouldnt waste your time with bottles of stuff from halfords.

End of the day if its not done correctly it damage the car and cost you way way more.

Tried the driving approach first.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Raimon said:


> Complete DPF removal is an MOT failure, some people have knocked out the internals of the DPF and removed the DPF function from ecu, this in future will be MOT failure, where they check the DPF being tampered.


This, plus it should void your insurance and people should be able to smack you round the head.


----------



## ConorMc (Sep 1, 2014)

Ive not tryed any of the cleaners but from what im told alot of them are a gimmick. With the dpfs that ive taken out that have been stuffed there would be no hope in clearing them out without tonnes of cleaner. Sometimes if its not to stuffed you can do a forced regen. Ive bored a hole through the centre of them before and welded a pipe in its place, to an mot man its still there and also when you knock on it doesnt sound hollow like it would if you gutted it completely.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

i'd try the aforementioned "italian tune-up" gotta be worth a try.


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes as many say, just give it a good 20-30min run at high revs. I used to have a diesel astra (61 reg) and got the dpf warning light twice. Gave it a cruise up and down 1 junction on the motorway and it was sorted. It was my vauxhall garage that advised this, and they said if a good drive was not practical at the time they'd just put it on a rolling road in the shop and let it sort it's self out - for a price obviously... Give it a good cruise if you can and it'll be ok chap.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

If theres empty roads nearby it can be done at 20 mph if you wanted. 
Most regen at around 2000-2500rpm. As long as the vehicle is up to temp it should do it
Fiedt ive heard about giving it s blast tbh


----------



## ViralEye (Sep 1, 2014)

My focus had dpf probs and had to do a forced regeneration every couple of days which meant driving around at 30mph in second gear for long stretches. 

You can take it to a garage and they'll hook it up to something similar to a diagnostics machine and the machine will control the revs on the car to do a forced regeneration.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

griffin1907 said:


> i'd try the aforementioned "italian tune-up" gotta be worth a try.


This, it just needs heat in the DPF to burn off. Take it out and drive it like you stole it


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your input and suggestions

was unable to get the car out on the motorway but what i did do was keep it in second (when the car was at temp) and drove about 30-35mph revs were above 2500rpm

done this for around 15/20 minutes and its cleared, have got a few meetings today which i will be motorway driving but my next question is....

now that it seems to have cleared will i do any damage giving it similar treatment but along the motorway *OR* will this just give it an extra clean out of any remaining soot?

thanks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

If it's cleared I'd personally leave it. 

Approx once a month give it a spirited drive and that should see you straight.

All for cleaning up the environment but DPFs, EGRs etc all a pain in the @rse!


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm just wondering if there are ways to prevent DPF issues. My dad and bro in law both have a new modern diesel and both don't have DPF issues. I think may be due to the way they both drive, they hammer their car every where so it is at high revs alot of times (DPF gets up temp to do passive regen). On the other hand with regen needed at high revs, would this strain the DMF (dual mass flywheel) as it is at peak torque shortening the life? I idea on diesel you meant to keep the revs low, but the regen defeats the object.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

dombaird said:


> Thanks everyone for your input and suggestions
> 
> was unable to get the car out on the motorway but what i did do was keep it in second (when the car was at temp) and drove about 30-35mph revs were above 2500rpm
> 
> ...


It will be fine. a boot full wont do it any harm.

If the car decides that a further cycle is required it will do it. Dont worry .

:driver:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Raimon said:


> As mentioned. You need to take it on to the motorway, make sure the revs is above 2500rpm, so it can complete its forced regeneration. This process need to be done regularly so it will can keep the DPF in good condition. If you don't do the mileage, i would consider getting a petrol again.


What you describe is a passive regen and only applies if the car takes Eolys fluid or similar. Otherwise you have to wait for the PCM to decide when to do an active regen and revs typically don't matter so long as over 1500rpm for the 5 or so minutes required.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Read the manual


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Got to rag the hell out of it my corsa has one I'm lucky that I drive it at a distances , Vauxhall don't tell people should use these cars for just nipping around as this it's clogged up and can be expensive when vauxhall clean them out sometimes have to buy a new one loads of money


----------



## PieBoy1994 (Jun 22, 2014)

Raimon said:


> Complete DPF removal is an MOT failure, some people have knocked out the internals of the DPF and removed the DPF function from ecu, this in future will be MOT failure, where they check the DPF being tampered.


They cant test for it when any work is hidden or with the smoke test. Too popular a decent modification for people to mind


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Read the manual it will tell you how to get it to do a regen.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

dombaird said:


> Thanks everyone for your input and suggestions
> 
> was unable to get the car out on the motorway but what i did do was keep it in second (when the car was at temp) and drove about 30-35mph revs were above 2500rpm
> 
> ...


Read the manual as for example in VAG yiu need to drive above 40mph to activate regen mode ...


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Read the manual





w138pbo said:


> Read the manual it will tell you how to get it to do a regen.





Alzak said:


> Read the manual as for example in VAG yiu need to drive above 40mph to activate regen mode ...


Yes read the Manual , don't listen to every single answer on here.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Modern diesels are a bit of a paradox, you buy them for economy but they don't necessarily thrive on being driven economically. Two things you should avoid, 1, short trips and 2, not loading the engine from time to time when warmed up. I have Italian day one day a week! Never had a dpf issue yet.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Is it a valid excuse for the cops...

Do you know what speed you were doing Sir?

Yes I was in the middle of a regen!

;-)


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

PieBoy1994 said:


> They cant test for it when any work is hidden or with the smoke test. Too popular a decent modification for people to mind


If the work is done properly and could fool the MOT tester then fair play. But there are still companies out there that does a crap job.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Is it a valid excuse for the cops...
> 
> Do you know what speed you were doing Sir?
> 
> ...


Like! Lol.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Atleast the car tells you when the DPF is full! My wife's Merc just lost all power and needed to be taken into the stealership to "diagnose" the problem. They did a regen for £50 luckily because it was pretty much non-driveable up hills!

It happens if you have too many short trips. Diesels are mainly for going up and down the motorway in.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

We have the 2.0 diesel Astra's & Insignia's in work on a weekly basis with 'blocked' DPF's. The drivers 99% of the time are at fault.

Our workshop remove the 1st 02 sensor & pour in the Tunap 131 cleaner & let it sit for the recommended time, then rinse it out using Tunap 132. Let Tech2 run the engine at about 2500rpm for the allotted time & 99% of these cars drive out without any problems.. Unless the owner only uses it for a few miles of B road driving a day & it's soon back in:thumb:.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

m2srt said:


> Modern diesels are a bit of a paradox, you buy them for economy but they don't necessarily thrive on being driven economically. Two things you should avoid, 1, short trips and 2, not loading the engine from time to time when warmed up. I have Italian day one day a week! Never had a dpf issue yet.


The most economical engine speed on typical diesel engines fitted in cars is around 1800rpm. Active regeneration works at this speed.


----------



## PieBoy1994 (Jun 22, 2014)

SteveyG said:


> The most economical engine speed on typical diesel engines fitted in cars is around 1800rpm. Active regeneration works at this speed.


that's not entirely true. not trying to be difficult :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

mr v6 said:


> We have the 2.0 diesel Astra's & Insignia's in work on a weekly basis with 'blocked' DPF's. The drivers 99% of the time are at fault.
> 
> Our workshop remove the 1st 02 sensor & pour in the Tunap 131 cleaner & let it sit for the recommended time, then rinse it out using Tunap 132. Let Tech2 run the engine at about 2500rpm for the allotted time & 99% of these cars drive out without any problems.. Unless the owner only uses it for a few miles of B road driving a day & it's soon back in:thumb:.


The drivers aren't at fault, they are being sold something that isn't fit for purpose. Most buyers are oblivious to that.

It should be the drivers choice if they want to buy a car to drive 5 miles to work everyday. It shouldn't fail if they did.

We've had cars for a long time now and this is an new issue.

You wouldn't be happy to buy Sky TV or a mobile phone contract if you had to watch a channel for an hour at a time or they didn't work on a Saturday.

Diesel cars do need something to reduce emissions, but DPFs are a really poor solution.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Kerr said:


> The drivers aren't at fault, they are being sold something that isn't fit for purpose. Most buyers are oblivious to that.
> 
> It should be the drivers choice if they want to buy a car to drive 5 miles to work everyday. It shouldn't fail if they did.


Yes and no.

How long do you need to hold people's hands?
Surely when you're buying a car you research it, know it back to front.
What is has, what it doesn't have. The paint code for a touch up, It's service intervals, what oil it needs, the size of the tyres for replacements etc etc.

My new 407 has the FAP, I know this. Hence why I wring it's neck once a month a give it a good 50-60 mile run. So far, in over a year and 12-13k I've not even notice it regen let alone have any problems. 
Even deliberately wasting diesel like that I still get upwards of 700 miles per tank, and around mid 50s mpg, so it hardly hurts does it.
I'm sure at some point it will need servicing and the fluid topping up, but you get on with it.

I'm afraid if people don't do any research before spending their money and don't take care of the car then they have no sympathy from me when issues arise.
And removal is NOT THE ANSWER. They're there for a reason.


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, some members on here are totally genuine and more than happy to help! 

The method mentioned with giving it some welly worked and in future i will try and do this atleast once a month


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

PugIain said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> How long do you need to hold people's hands?
> Surely when you're buying a car you research it, know it back to front.
> ...


Totally correct. Dont try to remove it! It'll fail the MOT for not having one if the original car had one.

TBF my wife's car had a DPF blockage after 40k short trip miles so it does take a while to get clogged up.

The thing is, when we bought the car, we didnt know about a DPF as it is the first and last diesel that we will buy. We much prefer the low maintenance of petrol engines when doing short trips and the smoothness on the motorway too.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

dombaird said:


> Thanks for the feedback, some members on here are totally genuine and more than happy to help!
> 
> The method mentioned with giving it some welly worked and in future i will try and do this atleast once a month


There's no need to give it 'welly'. A consistent drive at motorway speeds for 20 minutes is required. Depending on the car (read the manual) you need more than 1/4 tank of fuel too.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

PugIain said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> How long do you need to hold people's hands?
> Surely when you're buying a car you research it, know it back to front.
> ...


The vast majority of car owners know nothing about cars.

How many threads on here that they can't even wash it?

They are unlikely to know what oil or where to put the oil in, nevermind understand the workings of a DPF.

They just buy what ever marketing tell them or whatever people have the biggest influence tell them.

What you think is common sense, I do to, isn't to the majority.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Kerr said:


> The vast majority of car owners know nothing about cars.
> 
> How many threads on here that they can't even wash it?
> 
> ...


Very true mate.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> There's no need to give it 'welly'. A consistent drive at motorway speeds for 20 minutes is required. Depending on the car (read the manual) you need more than 1/4 tank of fuel too.


why do you need 1/4 tank of fuel for?


----------



## clark_rally (Dec 26, 2010)

Rayaan said:


> Totally correct. Dont try to remove it! It'll fail the MOT for not having one if the original car had one.


The mot test is currently a visual check only, so done properly the tester has no way of knowing if the dpf is there or not.



Rayaan said:


> We much prefer the low maintenance of petrol engines when doing short trips and the smoothness on the motorway too.


Think you should do some research on the issues affecting direct injection petrol engines and also the problems long life servicing bring.


----------



## clark_rally (Dec 26, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> why do you need 1/4 tank of fuel for?


You need 1/4 tank of fuel as a regen can use up to 10 times the amount of fuel whilst in regen mode and can easily last 20-30mins.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

clark_rally said:


> You need 1/4 tank of fuel as a regen can use up to 10 times the amount of fuel whilst in regen mode and can easily last 20-30mins.


Indeed, most cars won't allow a regen to occur if there is insufficient fuel.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

clark_rally said:


> The mot test is currently a visual check only, so done properly the tester has no way of knowing if the dpf is there or not.
> 
> Think you should do some research on the issues affecting direct injection petrol engines and also the problems long life servicing bring.


Still not worth risking though is it? A new one costs a hefty sum. Id rather keep doing the regen than keep frightening myself about getting caught.

And I dont think I need to do any research on direct injection petrol engines. My previous car was an RX300, 3.0l V6 direct injection. Owned from new(2004) till 2012. Ran over 120k with no issues whatsoever. Loved that car, didn't have to even change a light bulb on it!

Currently on an RX450h. Again 3.5l V6 direct injection. On 22k miles, so engine must have only done about 15k miles. Nothing as of yet and somehow Im pretty certain no issues will ever arise.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Raimon said:


> Complete DPF removal is an MOT failure, some people have knocked out the internals of the DPF and removed the DPF function from ecu, this in future will be MOT failure, where they check the DPF being tampered.


Can't see How we can check for tampering tbh


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

craigeh123 said:


> Can't see How we can check for tampering tbh


Have a look at this thread

http://www.vxronline.co.uk/forum/sh...TI-DPF-Delete-amp-Performance-ECU-Calibration

Tell me if you was a MOT tester, can you spot if it has been tampered.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Raimon said:


> Have a look at this thread
> 
> http://www.vxronline.co.uk/forum/sh...TI-DPF-Delete-amp-Performance-ECU-Calibration
> 
> Tell me if you was a MOT tester, can you spot if it has been tampered.


Regal still going strong? They had a truly awful name when I used to have Vauxhalls.

Their claims and figures can be taken with a pinch of salt.

People have been failed for missing/tampered DPFs.

A few have questioned how the tester noticed as they thought it was concealed. I guess a lot matters how educated and stringent the MOT tester is to detect it missing.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Regal still going strong? They had a truly awful name when I used to have Vauxhalls.
> 
> Their claims and figures can be taken with a pinch of salt.


I thought they are a reputable tuner, they are still going strong.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Raimon said:


> Have a look at this thread
> 
> http://www.vxronline.co.uk/forum/sh...TI-DPF-Delete-amp-Performance-ECU-Calibration
> 
> Tell me if you was a MOT tester, can you spot if it has been tampered.


exactly , if its a piece of stainless pipe its obvious . if its not obvious you cant fail it . half of them are buried behind shields anyway


----------

